# Someone Fess up!



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

After Eric hit me covertly with an order that came straight from Neptune, I received a Box of 2019 Morphine Lanceros, no packing slip just OleCharlie on a sticky note on the box, they were shipped straight from a cigar shop. Now who dat did Dat, I need to know! Gotta believe it came from here and @ForMud said it wasn't him with a grin! @Dran do you happen to know anything about this??


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Cant take credit for a damn fine ashwhoopin like that Charlie... That's outta my league, im more of a fiver bomber than a by the box kinda guy.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Dang! I wasn't even nice enough to buy myself any. Someone got you good, brother! 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dang it boys, I may have to call a couple my Delta Force buddies to conduct an investigation! Hell I can’t even read the packing slips, well proven by Eric!


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

WHOA. That's more like droppin' a nuke!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

You didn't bomb yourself by chance? Check your bank account!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

And the hits keep coming!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

ebnash said:


> And the hits keep coming!


Your signature line is right on point!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

My hat is off to whomever did that they are bringing out the big guns there.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Dran said:


> You didn't bomb yourself by chance? Check your bank account!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Go ahead and laugh, it has happened on here more than once!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Hah! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

That’s pretty sneaky, and amazing. 


Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> Go ahead and laugh, it has happened on here more than once!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Guilty!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Not with cigars, but it has happened to me. Take an Ambien and stay up on the computer and you’ll do some strange business. I once ordered a $5000 watch at 2am while on Ambien. Didn’t look at email for a couple days and it showed up. 

When I called the credit card company and realized what happened while on the phone, the lady on the other end started busting up laughing. 

My wife’s friend ordered strange stuff while on Ambien, as well.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

ebnash said:


> Not with cigars, but it has happened to me. Take an Ambien and stay up on the computer and you'll do some strange business. I once ordered a $5000 watch at 2am while on Ambien. Didn't look at email for a couple days and it showed up.
> 
> When I called the credit card company and realized what happened while on the phone, the lady on the other end started busting up laughing.
> 
> My wife's friend ordered strange stuff while on Ambien, as well.


What kind of watch and what did you end up doing with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Mystery Bombing!!!

Love it

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Freakin' awesome.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

tacket said:


> What kind of watch and what did you end up doing with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omega Planet Ocean 8500. I had really wanted the watch for some time and just couldn't pull the trigger. I guess all I needed were some good drugs to get it done. I kept it and wore it almost every day for 5-6 years and sold it last year.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Admit it Charlie, you hit the brown water a little tooooo hard and went on a zombie spending spree. Either that or someone here did and accidentally put in the wrong addie (that would suck). Send me the box, with cigars, and I'll do a thorough investigation for you. I'll ship the box back when I'm finished. Lol


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

ebnash said:


> Omega Planet Ocean 8500. I had really wanted the watch for some time and just couldn't pull the trigger. I guess all I needed were some good drugs to get it done. I kept it and wore it almost every day for 5-6 years and sold it last year.


Thread hi-jack -- super jealous. Love that piece!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, this is entertaining either way. Whoever wants to send me a box of Morphine Lanceros, I won't object at all. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Gotta be hard not knowing who to swing back at......You got to admit, it is funny. :grin2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A box? Friggin people just do some crazya$$ stuff but it's great entertainment for us who sit on the sidelines and watch the carnage...esp. when it's anonymous. Wish there was a video of when the recipient opens it up...like WTH is this????? then tearing thru the box looking for evidence of a name...address....any clue....cigar comedy at it's finest!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm going to ask my doctor for some Ambien


ebnash said:


> Omega Planet Ocean 8500. I had really wanted the watch for some time and just couldn't pull the trigger. I guess all I needed were some good drugs to get it done. I kept it and wore it almost every day for 5-6 years and sold it last year.


random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice hit. This smells of multiple bros throwing money in the pot to bomb one unsuspecting member. What shop did the box come from?


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Cigary said:


> A box? Friggin people just do some crazya$$ stuff but it's great entertainment for us who sit on the sidelines and watch the carnage...esp. when it's anonymous. Wish there was a video of when the recipient opens it up...like WTH is this????? then tearing thru the box looking for evidence of a name...address....any clue....cigar comedy at it's finest!


I still would have loved to be a fly on the wall to see Marios face when he was hit with like 15 boxes of bombs on the same day :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Gumby-cr said:


> I still would have loved to be a fly on the wall to see Marios face when he was hit with like 15 boxes of bombs on the same day :vs_laugh:


I hear gossip that he's still in therapy...:smile2:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

csk415 said:


> What shop did the box come from?


My thoughts, exactly


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Hell of a hit. I wouldn’t be surprised if more was coming.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

the camaro show said:


> Hell of a hit. I wouldn't be surprised if more was coming.


Sounds like someone that knows something.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> Sounds like someone that knows something.


Sounds like someone that knows something, trying to huck someone else under the bus

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> Sounds like someone that knows something, trying to huck someone else under the bus
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Haha... with my money troubles lately you know I'm not bombing anyone, much less box bombing.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Will the real slim shady, please stand up?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicely done whomever you are. Sneak attack! I like it. 



Also I've ordered things and have boxes show up a few days later and not known it too. Amazon orders and cigars mostly. It's a dangerous activity lol.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Go ahead and laugh, it has happened on here more than once!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


It's my excuse for almost every order.

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> I still would have loved to be a fly on the wall to see Marios face when he was hit with like 15 boxes of bombs on the same day :vs_laugh:


That was one of the finest bombs I ever got to partake in!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Verdict said:


> That was one of the finest bombs I ever got to partake in!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed... that was a good one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

